# Appointment for Health Undertaking Service (HUS)



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.

Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?

Best Regards,


----------



## tts (Feb 28, 2014)

kaas said:


> I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.
> 
> Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?
> 
> Best Regards,


Hi kaas,

I'm in the same situation as you. Have you gone through your health exam? Care to share your experience? Thanks


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Health checks 815 during initial entry*



tts said:


> Hi kaas,
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you. Have you gone through your health exam? Care to share your experience? Thanks


hi kaas,tts
I got grant last week and IED is just with in 2 months from date of grant. I'm in similar situation like you signed on 815. Hope you guys have been to Aus now.. I'm planing for short 4-5 days visa validation trip and guide me on this Health checks. Can I do it once I move permanently? Please share your experiences

Regards
Krish


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

kaas said:


> I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.
> 
> Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?
> 
> Best Regards,


I had to undergo the same for my 457 visa (same rules regarding the HUS).
Drop an email to [email protected] and they'll schedule it. 
It takes 2-3 months in Sydney, but they make a note of it so don;t worry about the 28 day rule.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

sol79 said:


> I had to undergo the same for my 457 visa (same rules regarding the HUS).
> Drop an email to [email protected] and they'll schedule it.
> It takes 2-3 months in Sydney, but they make a note of it so don;t worry about the 28 day rule.


hi Sol79,
thanks for superfast reply.. my plan is to stay only 4-5 days short visa validation trip and I didnt plan dates yet for permanent move. So If I send a mail and then if they schedule appoitment, I may not be available that time in Aus.. My question is "Is it mandatory to intimate BUPA regarding my short arrival? or can I schedule HUS appointment once I reach there permanently?

Please clarify

Regards,
Krish


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

krish0610 said:


> hi Sol79,
> thanks for superfast reply.. my plan is to stay only 4-5 days short visa validation trip and I didnt plan dates yet for permanent move. So If I send a mail and then if they schedule appoitment, I may not be available that time in Aus.. My question is "Is it mandatory to intimate BUPA regarding my short arrival? or can I schedule HUS appointment once I reach there permanently?
> 
> Please clarify
> ...


Inform them even if you'll be there for an hour. They will tell you to contact them when you're there permanently. You should inform them so that you have a proof of contact on record in case DIBP asks why you haven't complied with the undertaking.

They need your details in the following format:

Your full name: 
Date of birth: 
HAP ID number: 
Passport number: 
Date of Arrival: 
Current address in Australia: 
Work address (if available): 
Email address: 
Australian Contact number: 
Do you require an interpreter? If so, for which language? No
Do you have any plans to travel outside of Australia within the next 6 months? If so, on which date?

You can use a temp hotel/friends address. You'll need to update them when that changes.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Inform them even if you'll be there for an hour. They will tell you to contact them when you're there permanently. You should inform them so that you have a proof of contact on record in case DIBP asks why you haven't complied with the undertaking.
> 
> They need your details in the following format:
> 
> ...



thanks a ton sol79, this is really helpful and relaxing to know. Last question.. As you advised to intimate them, Do I need to mail them right away or I can send once I reach Australia on shorter 4-5 trip? thank you.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

krish0610 said:


> thanks a ton sol79, this is really helpful and relaxing to know. Last question.. As you advised to intimate them, Do I need to mail them right away or I can send once I reach Australia on shorter 4-5 trip? thank you.


No worries mate. Welcome to Oz!
Send it once you're here. They don't entertain you unless you're in the country. Here's what my wife sent them.

****

Dear health officer,

I signed a health undertaking as part of my visa application process. I arrived in Australia on <auspicious date> and will depart for <wherever> on <date>. I will return at a future date (to be decided). Please advise on the health undertaking formalities. My details are as follows:

<That list I sent earlier>. 

****


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

<That list I sent earlier>. 

****[/QUOTE]


thank you Sol79, for visa validation trip is there any min. no of days we should stay in Aus? Currently My plan is very short around 3 or 4 days of stay there.. Please confirm if this is okay.. Thank you


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

krish0610 said:


> <That list I sent earlier>.
> 
> ****



thank you Sol79, for visa validation trip is there any min. no of days we should stay in Aus? Currently My plan is very short around 3 or 4 days of stay there.. Please confirm if this is okay.. Thank you[/QUOTE]
Nope, just need to enter the country. An hour or a year makes no difference.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nope, just need to enter the country. An hour or a year makes no difference.[/QUOTE]

Hi Sol79,
I'm entered Australia for shorter 3-4 days trip and as advised by you sent mail to "[email protected]".. is this mail ID still holds good or anything else I need to do.. Please guide me.. thank you

Regards,
Krish


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

krish0610 said:


> Nope, just need to enter the country. An hour or a year makes no difference.


Hi Sol79,
I'm entered Australia for shorter 3-4 days trip and as advised by you sent mail to "[email protected]".. is this mail ID still holds good or anything else I need to do.. Please guide me.. thank you

Regards,
Krish[/QUOTE]

You're fine. Keep them posted on your movements and they'll schedule your appointment when you're back in Australia for a longer time.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you Sol79, so nice of you.. I'm back india now and going to update the same to them.


----------

